# Kobe beef?



## Deckhand (Jun 28, 2012)

I thought this article was interesting 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/larryolmsted/2012/04/12/foods-biggest-scam-the-great-kobe-beef-lie/


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 28, 2012)

Interesting read.

I don't recall ever eating anything advertised as "Kobe" beef, but will keep my eyes peeled for it on menus in the U.S. from now on.

Shady!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 28, 2012)

Marbling is good(provided the cow has tasty fats in it) and all, but I usually prefer more elderly tasting beef.

Wagyu is overpriced beyond reason anyways. The Central Market by my house has Wagyu NY Strip for $45/lb.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 28, 2012)

All 4 were great, thanks.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 28, 2012)

Huh. In 2002 I ate some "Kobe Beef" that my chef had brought back from Japan, along with various other exotic and high priced delicacies, so us line jockeys could grow a little bit. Was he faking me?! That bastard _was_ a notorious drunk!


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 29, 2012)

Although I agree with him, I have a personal aversion to rich white guys pontificating about food. Makes me want to go...........................*Besserk!* (Billy Jack quote for you yong'ens.)


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 29, 2012)

lol @ salty 

great article. Ive just sent it to a lot of rich white guys in Norway


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 29, 2012)

I thought that's all there was in Norway? (And pretty blonde girls.)


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 29, 2012)

lol


----------



## mpukas (Jun 29, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Although I agree with him, I have a personal aversion to rich white guys pontificating about food. Makes me want to go...........................*Besserk!* (Billy Jack quote for you yong'ens.)



+1

It was a good and informative article (all of them), but definitely had a sensationalistic aire to it to make it controversional & shocking, therefore marketable.


----------

